# Insect repellent and sunscreen



## Purple pixie (May 28, 2014)

Totally        confused by conflicting advice about what is/isn't safe to use during pregnancy. Can anyone advise? Can't find any sunscreens in uk shops that don't contain many chemicals. Insect repellent - deet is this ok or not?!


----------

